# Morning Dove crused into my Window needs help



## Hato

Hello, everyone! I found beautiful morning dove almost unconscious under my sliding door window this morning. I have bird crash prevention stickers all over my house windows but accidents sill happen due so many birds that come by my house and they have to escape from the Hawk that comes by everyday. Well, I can see from my window, he crashed pretty hard. He was upside down when I found him. He can't fly and it seems his wings and legs might be broken. 
I put him in a box with an electric blanket on low setting with water and food for now. I usually bring all my injured friends to the Wildlife Rehabilitation center but last 2 birds that I rescued were euthanized by them immediately because they don' t like to keep the birds that don't have good chance of survival. I understand they are overwhelmed by number of injured animals...
Here is the question; I would like to see if I could rehabilitate him in my house if I can. He can't stand up at all right now. He is not bleeding and his eyes are very clean and clear. What can I do to assist his quick recovery from here??

Please advise.
Thank you!


----------



## Pidgey

Well, it'd be better to keep him cool rather than hot under those circumstances during the first 24 hours.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Hello, Pigdey! Thank you for your quick response.

I will remove the electric blanket now..Anything else I should do now??


----------



## Hato

Pidgey, I am sorry I spell your name wrong...


----------



## Pidgey

No worries.

Go read this thread as it discusses the complications of head trauma, pay close attention to Reti's comments:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=20683

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Hato -- I'm in NJ too (central - near Rutgers). Considering the wind today I'm not surprised you have this kind of injury. If you do strongly suspect broken legs and wings try to keep him/her as imobile as possible (might be common sense but thought I'd mention it anyway). And might be more comfortable with a towel ring/donut for him/her to sit on to take pressure off the legs. Can you post a picture? Hopefully s/he's more stunned than anything. I'm sure you'll get more/better advice from other's who have more experience, but wanted to offer my assistance since we're at least in the same state  Dez


----------



## Hato

Pidgey, Thank you.. You are always so helpful...

Hato


----------



## Reti

Let him rest for now. Any further stress will only harm him. A cool, quiet, semi-dark room for now is the best. Handle him as little as possible and wait and see if he perks up. Also if you have any other pets keep them away from him. If he makes it through the first 24 hours he has a good chance of survival.

Reti


----------



## Hato

Dezirrae, Thank you! I am in Monrow Township not far from Rutgers.
You are right, really windy today...


----------



## Hato

Thank you, Reti. I will do my best to increase his chance of survival!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Hato

I would also remove the water from his area since birds can drown if they are uncoordinated. 

The towel donut that Dezirrae mentioned is perfect in this type situation. Make it so his body just nestles in the hole to help prop him upright and let him rest. They can get knocked out when hitting a glass but if you have seen no blood so far his chances may be better than you think.


----------



## Hato

Thank you, Lady Tarheel.

OK, I am going to remove the water bowl. Should I try to give him water later on?? or leave him alone for 24 hours.


----------



## Pidgey

You'll just have to see how he gets on. If it looks like he's got his wits about him, then give him some and if he drinks then take it back away for a few hours and see how he continues.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

OK, Pidgey. I will post the update..

Thank you.


----------



## philodice

Might want to use shot glasses for water and seed, put them real close and then take them away to avoid spills and drowning.


----------



## Hato

Hello, Everyone. 
Here is the update. He doesn't look good. I took a video to show his condition but it is hard to make him out so I decided to not to post the video.

He is not moving well... I am going to try to give him water later and see..

Should I bring him to the Wild Life rehabilitation center??? I can bring him in tomorrow morning before I go to work. I hate to see him suffering...

His eyes are still very clear and aware of the surroundings...


----------



## Pidgey

Well, when they crash like that, they can be in bad shape for days. If there is swelling inside the skull, then anything can happen from death to recovery and there's no way to predict it. I had one once that we named "Thumper" because she'd smacked into a window very like you're describing. The store where they were keeping her when I picked her up said she'd been just laying there out of it for that whole day. She was just starting to come back to consciousness after several hours. It was a couple of days before she was anything near half normal and after a week or two, she would sometimes fight with the towel she was standing on. Yeah, she was a little bit messed up in the head. She could eat and drink just fine but not for that first couple of days.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Hello, Pidgey. It sounds like him. He was just laying in the box for the first 7 hours or so. He just started to stand up for himself a little bit. Do you think I should keep him in my home to rehabilitate or bring him to the wildlife center? I know I can give him more attention. What do you think, Pidgey?? I want what is best for him.


----------



## Pidgey

Given their past track record, I'd keep him myself if I were you.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

Phil puts them in cages with padding on the ceiling so that they don't bump their heads too hard when they get startled. That's one of the things that eventually happens with them when you're rehabbing them--they get strong enough to return to their normal instincts and they might launch off when you startle them, which happens quite a bit. I've heard that doves tame fairly easily but I've never kept one long enough to see that--I usually pass them off to a dove person that I know.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Ya, I think I will keep him. I just don't want him to suffer...


----------



## Reti

You don't want him to be put to sleep. He does have a chance to recover. Just let him be for now, you don't want to stress him any further. In the morning you can offer him some water.

Reti


----------



## Hato

Thank you, Reti. I will post the update tomorrow.


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Hato  How's the little patient doing today? I do hope showing signs of progress. Will check in later.


----------



## Hato

Hello everyone. My little guy won't eat or drink. I paid more attention to his condition today and realized that his backbone is broken. He has more energy today and pooped once. I don't know what to do from here. Should I leave him alone? I don't want to force-feed or water. He is losing many feathers every time he moves... 

Here is the picture.

To see my pictures visit my web site -- http://www.sugarpatima.com/
CLICK ON the link 'Her Mom's Page then Rescue Log – Pictures link
Use Internet Explorer as this site doesn’t look too good in Firefox


----------



## Hato

One more picture.


----------



## Hato

As you can see from the pictures, his back is twisted. When I touched gently, I felt the dent in the left side of his back. I am really concerned because he doesn't drink or eat. I removed the electric blanket yesterday, should I put it back tonight?? I adore this little guy and I know his family is my backyard today looking for him. I want to do what is best for him....


----------



## Hato

By the way, Dezirrae, I really enjoy your beautiful pictures. Did you take some of the pictures in NJ??


----------



## Dezirrae

Thanks Hato - Most of the pictures were taken in NJ - Long Beach Island and Raritan River area if not right in my neighborhood/backyard. I really enjoyed your web site too -- wonderful tribute to Patima 

I am sooooo sorry to hear the update for your little one though! I can see the way the back is crooked - and I really have no experience from which to offer advice. I hope someone with experience will be along soon to offer some guidance. I know how bad you feel for him/her - at least s/he does look to be sitting comfortably. 

Only thing I can think of is if you have the box on floor, try putting it up higher - on a counter or something... floors tend to be a little drafty/cooler. Maybe a light piece of cloth on top to keep him/her cozy without being overly warm? 

Wish I could think of more  Are there any avian vets near you? I didn't know my vet had experience until I asked - so maybe check with your vet in the morning (probably closed now).


----------



## Hato

I am pleased to know many of your pictures are taken in your neighborhood. 
I am very sad by the overdeveloping in NJ and our way of life is squeezing our wildlife friends out of their habitat. Just today, The Audubon society and Defenders of Wildlife together with NJ Dept of Wildlife tried to extend the moratorium to save the horseshoe crabs in Delaware Bay so we can save the endangered red knot that stop by our bay to refuel during their migratory route. WE LOST by 5 to 4 by fisherman who are sending horseshoe crabs to extinction!! I know our fight is not over but I am so disappointed that so many people have such a short-sited view of our future. I understand the fisherman's need but we, the human species over do everything. 
We have to learn to live our lifestyle in a more sustainable way so we can live in harmony. I want to see the beautiful animals that I see in my backyard 10 years from now and 20 years from now.... it looks though it is becoming more of a challenge.


----------



## Hato

About my website, it is all about my girl, Patima. I loved her so much and I still miss her. About 6 months after I lost my girl, I rescued a 5-week-old chocolate Lab and he is pretty much taking over my life now. I had never thought adopting a puppy because I believing in adopting senior animals that can’t a find home… he needed a home and he brought such joy to my life. My 3 dogs and I enjoy our little visitor from the window everyday! 

Well about my little guy, I am really concerned about dehydration. Since he has not eaten or had a drink for over 24 hours, I am really worried. I can call my vet tomorrow if he knows anyone that can check him out. I am not even sure he can get well enough to ever fly again…


----------



## Pidgey

Hato said:


> Hello, Pidgey. It sounds like him. He was just laying in the box for the first 7 hours or so. *He just started to stand up for himself a little bit.* Do you think I should keep him in my home to rehabilitate or bring him to the wildlife center? I know I can give him more attention. What do you think, Pidgey?? I want what is best for him.





Hato said:


> Hello everyone. My little guy won't eat or drink. *I paid more attention to his condition today and realized that his backbone is broken.* He has more energy today and pooped once. I don't know what to do from here. Should I leave him alone? I don't want to force-feed or water. He is losing many feathers every time he moves...
> 
> Here is the picture.


Okay, moment of truth, did he actually move his feet and stand up or nearly stand up?

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Yes, when I touched him, he chould move his legs.


----------



## Pidgey

Well, then, the major nerve channels for motor control of the legs and wings work. This means that there isn't the kind of paralysis that we normally think of when dealing with broken spines. That said, we're still in the realm of healing from this given the time.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

I don't think he is standing up normally... he is more like crawling...


----------



## Pidgey

The feather loss is understandable, especially seeing as how it's a dove (doves can spontaneously let a bunch of feathers loose in the mouth of a predator). Has he been preening or picking at something with his beak and pulled or thrown the feathers out? Another way of asking that is why are they literally everywhere in the box?

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Pidgey, how can I deal with his dehydration?? I was reading the thread that you sent me yesterday, I don't know what my next step should be at this point..


----------



## Pidgey

Hato said:


> I don't think he is standing up normally... he is more like crawling...


And that's certainly okay at this point under the circumstances. I've had and still have a bird that took a month to start walking again from being hit by a car. It's just too early to assess what the long term outcome of this is going to be.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

They don't actually dehydrate that quickly so I haven't worried so much. However, we can start addressing that. One of the things that people often do is dribble a drop of water at a time on the outside of the beak and let the bird start sipping it in. Frankly one of the things that can be a problem in a case like this is blindness. If you very quietly put your fingers or hands in front of him, does he react to the apparent sight of them?

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Well, every time he moves, he is losing his feathers.  I wanted to show this in the picture so I didn't clean up.


----------



## Hato

When I bring him a little water cup, he moves away. I don't think he is blind but I will make sure.


----------



## Pidgey

Well, that's a good sign. Remember, they're normally afraid of you and even in pain and shock they still feel that way, doves more than pigeons. If you have another pigeon or dove, they can sometimes become an ambassador to let the new patient in on the secret that you're okay. Anyhow, you should try the droplet dribbling and see how that goes.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

OK, Thank you, Pidgey. Anything else I should do??


----------



## Pidgey

It would, however, be a good time to review tube feeding techniques and equipment so go read this thread and explore all the links wherever they may be in the thread or webpages that are linked:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16235

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

I rescued 2 Mourning Dove in the past but they all recovered and left...


----------



## Hato

Thank you so much for the advise, Pidgey. I will study the thread.


----------



## Pidgey

Well, you're outa' the fryin' pan and into the fire on this one, methinks. He's probably rather worse off than the other two, right?

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Well, I am up to it whatever he needs. With your advise, I can do this!!

How soon I need to start tube feeding?? I will wait another day to see if he starts to eat himself. I will be ready by Wednesday if I have to tube feed.

I will post the update tomorrow.

Thank you!


----------



## Pidgey

Yeah, it'd be good to get some formula and other supplies for that to have on hand. Since you seem to rescue a few birds from time to time, it's just a good idea to have some stuff around.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

I can't tell by the pictures if he's tending to lay on one side like they will sometimes do in order to be more comfortable or if he's got a wing issue. It's certainly possible that he might have broken a shoulder which would probably mean that his flying days are over. I figured that we'd cross that bridge when the more immediate danger of swelling in the brain was past.

The tail pulling to one side could either be due to relaxation of the opposite side or tension in the side that it's pulling to due to some kind of nerve damage or even something going on in the brain like we sometimes see with stroke victims. We just need to wait and see.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

I hope he can fly again...I know he wants to be his family. Please check back with me. I will post update every day for his progress.


----------



## Pidgey

I've got a whole loft full of birds that can't be with their families anymore so, believe me, I know what that's like. They do make the best of it. I've got one on a pillow right beside me even now that broke her shoulder in May of 2001 and hasn't been able to fly since. She's currently attempting to provide me with enough stuff to make a new feather pillow.

There is something about that way the bird's tail is pulling over that's ringing a long-forgotten bell. Gotta' think about that one. There have been other hurt birds on here before with that same symptom.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

Pidgey said:


> There is something about that way the bird's tail is pulling over that's ringing a long-forgotten bell. Gotta' think about that one. There have been other hurt birds on here before with that same symptom.
> 
> Pidgey


I'd guess it to be due to injury to head/neck/spine but there could also be an egg in there causing the somewhat hump back look.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey

Oh, in those pictures the humpback appearance is probably more due to the drooping of the wings. I'm hoping that they're just limp due to low energy or diminished motor control getting to them rather than physical damage. That would likely heal in time. I'm hoping against the bird getting epileptic out of the deal.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Hello, everyone!
Here is the update! He started to drink little bit last night about 12:30am!!
He ate a little bit of sunflower seeds and drank again during lunch and about 30min ago. I am changing his box to a clean one with new towels because he pooped more today! This is definitely great news! I guess I don't have to tube feed him, right!?


I have to leave now but I will check back around 11:30pm Eastern Time tonight!!

Thank you everyone!

Hato


----------



## Pidgey

Yes, that's sounding much better. Make sure he's got enough smaller seeds to eat. He may or may not recognize all the stuff you put in there with him. If he's used to feeding at a feeder that's got the same stuff then you're probably in pretty good shape.

If possible, take another picture of him from directly overhead and let's see how his wings and tail are positioned. You might need to take more than one, of course.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Hello Everyone! Here is the update!
He started to drink and eat! He even flew away from my hand today. Not so high or far but he did fly a little. I have to say though, I did rescue an injured blue jay a couple of months ago, he was able to fly just like this guy; but it turned out that the injury was so severe that the vet decided there is no hope for him to ever fly again. He was put to sleep...So I can't say weather this was a good sign -- his escape this afternoon.
It has been 4 days since he was injured. He looks much better now.


----------



## Hato

More pictures.

To see my pictures visit my web site -- http://www.sugarpatima.com/
CLICK ON the link 'Her Mom's Page then Rescue Log – Pictures link
Use Internet Explorer as this site doesn’t look too good in Firefox


----------



## Hato

More coming...


----------



## Hato

Here is more


----------



## Hato

Picture from above.

To see my pictures visit my web site -- http://www.sugarpatima.com/
CLICK ON the link 'Her Mom's Page then Rescue Log – Pictures link
Use Internet Explorer as this site doesn’t look too good in Firefox


----------



## Reti

Can he stand or walk?
At least his back looks aligned now. Sometimes it might tke a long time for them to recover from injuries like that.
Anyways, the fact that s/he is doing better is a good sign.

Reti


----------



## Hato

Hello everyone! I have great news and a question. He flew away from my hand again after I gave him water this evening. This time he was up in the ceiling and perched on curtain rail. I had to bring a ladder to get him down. Since this is a clear sign of recovery (he became very frisky), it is also harmful to him. He is very good with me when I give him water and usually pretty content; then all sudden he wants escape from me. Since he becomes increasingly strong when he flaps his wings so hard, I am so afraid to hold him tight. I end up losing him. In the end, he flew away and using wings that he shouldn’t be using until he completely heals. Can you give me a tip on what is the best way to hold him even when he struggles? Is there any special way that I should hold him? Please advise.

By the way, I will take a picture of my window (showing where he struck so hard) you actually see his body image on it. I use Anti-Collision window decals on all my house windows (pretty expensive if you buy so many of them); it is not covering the bottom part of window which is where he smashed himself into…I am planning to buy more decals although there is no perfect solution, it helped significantly since I put them up.


To see my pictures visit my web site -- http://www.sugarpatima.com/
CLICK ON the link 'Her Mom's Page then Rescue Log – Pictures link
Use Internet Explorer as this site doesn’t look too good in Firefox


----------



## Pidgey

Well, that's pretty common in rehabbing wild birds--the more they heal, the stronger they get and the tougher they are to handle. It'd be good to have a cage for him at this point. When he's to the point where he's standing well and looking normal (no droop in the wings) then I suppose he'd be ready for release. That dent may not be something to worry about, kinda' hard to say. How big and deep is it?

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Hello, Pidgey! Well, dent is about 1 inch length. I can't really the dept of it. I might be just touching his rib cage according to the info you gave me yesterday.

I will take another picture from above and post here for you to look at.


----------



## Hato

I don't think he is strong enough to release thought...The dent is maybe around 1/6 inch??


----------



## Pidgey

Well, you realize it might never really go away... it might just harden up and be the new shape. These things happen sometimes.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

I just went to take another picture of him and realized he might be she. Female has bluish color of head and brown cheek??
"The sex of a Mourning Dove can be determined with lots of experience. Males have a bluish crown and nape, and a rose wash to the throat and breast. The crown and nape of the female is grayish brown, and the throat and breast has a brownish or tan wash. "


Do I need regular birdcage? I am going to buy one tomorrow.


----------



## Hato

I meant female has grayish brown head- I think he is she. Can you tell from picture?


----------



## Pidgey

No, not me--I'm not that well versed in mourning doves.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Hello! Here is the update of my little girl/boy??
I am attaching the picture of my window - the collision site, you can clearly see the image of him. (right window in the middle)
I also attached a current picture of him. He continues to recover, I am not sure when he will be well enough to release.

To see my pictures visit my web site -- http://www.sugarpatima.com/
CLICK ON the link 'Her Mom's Page then Rescue Log – Pictures link
Use Internet Explorer as this site doesn’t look too good in Firefox


----------



## Hato

Well, better pictures.

To see my pictures visit my web site -- http://www.sugarpatima.com/
CLICK ON the link 'Her Mom's Page then Rescue Log – Pictures link
Use Internet Explorer as this site doesn’t look too good in Firefox


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Just got to this thread and caught up on all the posts!

Bless you for saving this little dove from freezing to death or worse!!!
You seem like you're doing a great job!

Bless you Pidgy & others for your coaching.

Sorry I can't be much help with regard to rehab, however, my prayers are with you and this little one.

With that said, I must now say, the imprint of the bird on your window is the strangest thing I've ever seen! If it's still there, could you possibly take a close pic of that area?
Looks like s/he hit straight on...is the beak aligned/neck mobility ok?...hard to tell from the pics. Glad his/her eyes are not injured!

Also, is it possible for the dove to fly free from the box in an enclosed/safe area away from your other pets such as a bathroom (toilet seat down of course). My thinking is that the dove probably knows it's limitations better than what you/we can assess....a larger area may prevent further injury rather than hitting his/her wings/head in a confined cage. ???

Will check back for hopefully more good news updates!
Thanks for sharing the pics....I love mourning doves and really am pulling for this one to join his family soon!


----------



## Reti

It might take a while till s/he recovers. You're doing a great job with this birdie.

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae

Hato - that picture of the window is really amazing! I've never seen an imprint like that one - no wonder s/he is taking awhile to recoup. But it does sound like s/he's making excellent progress under your care. I'm confident that s/he'll make a full recovery, but as Reti says, it will probably take some time. I really enjoy reading your updates. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Man, I have never seen anything to equal that imprint. You can clearly see where the body hit and it must have been a really hard blow to his entire body. This baby is really lucky to have survived this collision.

Continued hopes for a full recovery. I'm so grateful you care enough to see it through this bad time.


----------



## Pidgey

Oh, I've had a few flying inside my house run into our mirror with relatively little speed and leave a print like that--it's feather dust.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Hello Everyone! Here is the update. Per Pidgey’s advice, I got a cage for him I hope he likes it. 
He wings are still under his tail, which is not a good sign. Per Christin’s request, I took another picture of the window and noticed there is a new imprint of a Dove just right above of the original one. I was so disturbed by this but I couldn’t find any injured bird near by. So, until I receive more window decals, I put few objects inside the house so the birds will realize there is no pass thru….


----------



## Hato

Here is the picture of window with 2 imprints.

To see my pictures visit my web site -- http://www.sugarpatima.com/
CLICK ON the link 'Her Mom's Page then Rescue Log – Pictures link
Use Internet Explorer as this site doesn’t look too good in Firefox


----------



## Hato

Hello, everyone. Here is update for my little guy/girl. Since I got him a cage, I moved him to a bathroom from the bedroom. Since last night, about 12 hours, he seems not to be eating well. I am concerned that the bathroom may be too cool, or he is not happy with his new surroundings and he stopped eating. I also stopped handling him to give him water. I put small cup of water and food inside the cage for him to access anytime. It doesn’t look like he touched anything though…. Should I do something, or wait and see for overnight?


----------



## Pidgey

Yeah, give him time. Being in a new place is always kinda' rough for them because they don't have any idea whether there are predators or not.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Thank you, Pidgey. Do you think he needs extra towel or blanket??


----------



## Pidgey

Extra? Don't they usually ask that question in 5-Star hotels? Do you think he needs something extra?

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Oh, Yes. He gets anything he wants! I was thinking electric blanket??


----------



## Hato

By the way Pidgey, I just found the thread with member’s pictures posting on it. Do you have your picture in there?? I am going to upload my picture tonight.


----------



## Pidgey

Well, if you offered it in the original price of the room, then sure, but if it's going to be a "hidden charge" that you add onto the bill when he eventually signs for it...  

Seriously, he probably doesn't need it--your place is probably a lot warmer than he's used to outside. If he was really sick, that'd be one thing but since it's mostly just plain injury, I sorta' doubt he needs it. He's not really sitting around all fluffed up, right?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

Yeah, I'm in there somewhere...

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

No, He is just sitting there without touching food or water. So, I guess my guest is just happy the way it is..

Well, I have to find your picture! Did you post it at web that created by Dezirrae??


----------



## Pidgey

You can see it in this post:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=256167&postcount=302

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae

Piji might want some safflower seeds on his pillow though  

Seriously - thanks for the update Hato - I've been wondering  How about a nightlight in the room for the first night or two? Pidgey - would that help or is the total darkness more "comforting"?

And I love your photos Hato!


----------



## Hato

Wow, you have a beautiful smile! I can see that you are a very kind man.
I just post my picture in the web. I don' t have many of my own pictures.... most of my pictures are not human (animals!!)


----------



## Hato

I have to ready to take my kids to walk (my 3 doggies!). I will update his progress tomorrow. Good night!!


----------



## Pidgey

Hato said:


> Wow, you have a beautiful smile! I can see that you are a very kind man.


No, sorry, the smile's pure fake. My favorite thing to say around Christmas is "Bah... Humbug!" 

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

Pidgey said:


> No, sorry, the smile's pure fake. My favorite thing to say around Christmas is "Bah... Humbug!"
> 
> Pidgey


Yeah .. he lies like a RUG! He's a keeper .. don't let him tell you any different!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Thanks for posting the additional pic of the window, Hato!
OUCH!
Hopefully the second birdie was able to fly back home without to much injury and to be cared for by his/her family!!!
Still praying that 'Bam-Bam' (my name for him/her when I pray  )
will begin eating/drinking normally again! How are the poops? (Our favorite question around here! )

Also, I liked your photo bucket pic!
Will check back for better news about Bam-Bam!


----------



## Hato

Hello, everyone! I attached a picture of him in the new cage. And I know about the second imprint of the Dove, I am really hoping that she/he is OK. I also really enjoyed the member picture site; I still think Pidgey has one smashing smile!!! Right??? 
Christian, You have very nice picture with your daughter. I don’t have any human kids –but if I do, I would love to have a daughter….
Well, he started to eat little bit. I saw many of the sunflower seeds were gone. Christian’s questions regarding poop, he poops really well. He actually pooped pretty big and healthy one. I have to clean it up pretty often which I am glad to do! I don’t know if you can actually see his poop from the picture. Hey, We can call him Bam-bam’ too. Since Christian is praying for him by that name, why not?? That is a very cute name for him (of her??). I haven’t been handling him/her much since I got the cage. I just check him visually a few times a day. I used to handle him more. Should I leave him alone or have more physical contact with him. Does it matter if he may not be released? He hasn’t tried to fly in the past couple of days so I am afraid he may not fly again.


To see my pictures visit my web site -- http://www.sugarpatima.com/
CLICK ON the link 'Her Mom's Page then Rescue Log – Pictures link
Use Internet Explorer as this site doesn’t look too good in Firefox


----------



## Hato

Christin, I just saw your website. You are living my dream!!!! It is my dream to rescue animals and live surrounded by them.. I loved your poem about making a difference. I feel the same way about my life. We need more people like you and people in this forum; on this mother earth so less suffering for the voiceless. I am so depressed about the news everyday and realize what kind place we are live in; but knowing that there are other people, like in this forum gives me hope. I am so passionate about saving lives on this mother earth especially beings that have no voice of their own. Sometimes it is a very difficult task because you don’t see too many of us around…People call me crazy trying to save a baby from a dead mother Possum’s body (road kill) or save a Canada goose run down by a car…(he was trying to protect his mate and his babies) I cry my eyes out for these kind of heartless incidents, I just can’t comprehend that kind of people do these things. So, I try whatever I can to make a difference. I attend government meetings to speak to our representatives, go to town meetings, and write letters to the EPA or Oil Companies. We are taking over all their habitats but then when we see these creatures close by we call them pest and try to get rid of them. Even though we are pushing into their territory. How selfish we humans can be. We need to learn to live in harmony with all these wild creatures. I know I am one person without power but if I can be one of the voices and join others that care, I know WE can make a difference.


----------



## Pidgey

Well, if he's releasable, then the less contact the better. If he's not then you're going to have plenty of time to make friends later. Does he spend most of his time staying in one place or is he starting to pace a bit?

Pidgey


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Glad you enjoyed the pics and the photo album, Hato.
I'm with you with regard to getting as many voices to help protect God's Beloved Creatures. You sure have done and continue to do your part...I believe we are all blessed when we care for the 'voiceless'.

Also, very glad to hear that Bam-Bam is pooping well. Must be sneaking snacks when your not looking.
I also wonder, along with Pidgey, if he attempts to move from his cage or around the cage...or even tries come out to fly about. BTW...very nice comfy home you got for him.

I'd say if he's eating well which shows by the healthy poops, he should be getting stronger each day and will prefer to get back to his flock. Do you still see the others around the yard? Could you take him out in his cage for a bit of sunshine and let him see his little friends each day?

I'm sure he's aware that you're helping him but just not used to human handling, so as to prevent further stress on this little one, I'd give him his TLC with minimal contact. I have a good feeling that he'll be on his way soon and that you'll have a forever visitor at your birdfeeder. I can only imagine the story he'll tell his family when he returns!

Keep up the great work and thanks for the updates!


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Hato  Looks like a beautiful cage you have for your little patient - hope s/he's continuing to do well today. I'll check back later for the update!


----------



## Hato

Hello everyone! Sorry I missed the update yesterday. Bam-bam is doing great! Pidgey, yes, he started to walk around the cage a lot (and make a mess out of it!!) Dezirrae, thank you for watching out Bam-Bam. I hope he knows many people are praying for his recovery. I love the idea of taking him out of the cage to see his family under the sun! Here is the problem… Many of Dove families visit my front and back yard everyday. Unfortunatly, I have to leave the house in the morning and the time I am back, it is dark outside. The only time I can take him outside under the sun would he during lunch break. I come home everyday to take care of my puppy. (About 30min) I know I can’t leave him outside by himself because they are many predators that come by my house everyday. I lost 2 Doves to Hawks already. 
I know there is a Dove always perching in my tree by herself. I am thinking that she is his mate! I know they mate for life…another problem is when I walk by, all my visitors run off away from me. If I bring him out during lunch break, the Doves will run off and won’t come back for a while. Well, I can do that this weekend though…
I decided to not to handle him too much so we still have a hope that he can be released into the wild. Should I let him out of the cage in the bathroom and see if he can fly? I am just really afraid that he will hurt himself when I try to catch him again. Please advise!

Hato


----------



## TAWhatley

Hato said:


> Should I let him out of the cage in the bathroom and see if he can fly? I am just really afraid that he will hurt himself when I try to catch him again. Please advise!
> 
> Hato


That's a real concern (the bird getting hurt when recaptured) but also the fact that doves will shed their feathers to escape a predator (you, in this case) .. you could end up with a dove that would need to go through a molt to regain the feathers lost during the capture. That doesn't necessarily have to be the case, but it may be. Is the dove flapping the wings in the cage at all and lifting off a bit (what we call helicoptering)? If it is still pretty quiet in the cage and not flapping/heliocoptering, I would give it some more time.

Terry


----------



## Hato

Hi, Terry! Thank you for your advice. He is not doing too much inside cage right now. He only flips his wings when I clean his cage. I guess I should give him more time to recover??


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Definitely listen to Terry's advice about letting Bam-Bam rest for a little longer...I guess when s/he starts flapping other than when you're caring for him, you can see what he does when you leave the cage door open in the bathroom.
Can't wait to hear how he enjoys his outing even if only viewing from his cage. Maybe if you place the cage just partially in the sun on a table or something high off the ground, you could observe from afar if that lone dove comes to the cage to say hi to him. It would be nice to see if they start cooing to each other. 
So sad about your 2 doves getting attacked by the hawk.


----------



## Hato

Hello, everyone! Here is Bam-bam’s update! I moved him to the front of the window so he can see his friends and family from inside house. He loves it! He paces inside the cage a lot and tries to flap his wings. My concern is one of my dog has a huge interest in him so I can’t leave her alone with Bam-Bam. Surprisingly, my Lab puppy sits next to his cage and watches their wildlife friends together. I will post that picture when I get good shot of it. It is so cute! Here is my other serious concern…. His right wing is always under his tail. I know both wings should rested above his tail. I say, 95 % of the time his right wing looks very awkward and when he flaps his wing, it sometimes ends up in the right position but it is very rare.. I hope this could be corrected overtime. It has been only 2 weeks since he hurt himself. Christin, I will take Terry’s advice and see if he can fly inside bathroom in few weeks. I don’t feel he is ready yet. I am going to give him another week or so. By the way, I decided to rescue a pair of Doves from one of the rescue groups. They are requesting me to send copy of my driver’s license along with an application form. I am not comfortable sending my driver’s license info. My identity was stolen a few years ago and somebody ran over 100K in credit cards using my name. It was very difficult to correct the fraud. I have no problem showing my ID when I see the representative at the rescue group but not giving the copy. I don’t know what kind of security measures they are taking for this information. It makes me hesitate to complete the adoption procedure. I understand that the rescue group is trying to be very careful but sometimes it makes things very difficult for people who really care and want to adopt animals.


----------



## TAWhatley

I would suggest you just flat out tell the rescue group that you are uncomfortable with giving a copy of your driver's license and why. A local animal urgent care clinic here used to also REQUIRE a copy of a person's driver's license in order for them to take in a bird or animal. They have since stopped that policy. They really do not have the right to do that, and it does put the rescuer and the clinic both at risk should something untoward be done with the information. I think it is fine for them to ask for "proof" of who you are and where you live, but they don't need copies of anything like your license for their files.

State/federal rehabbers are required to turn in a report at the end of the year of all the birds and animals that they took in, who they got them from, where the critters came from, etc. I don't know of a single one that requires a rescuer to provide a copy of a driver's license or even show the license to them.

A few years ago, I was asked by a rescue group to adopt Smokey, a somewhat special needs pigeon. The rescue group expected me to fill out a *25 page *adoption application, was "kind" enough to tell me they would waive the adoption fee, but had to have this ridiculous application as well as a walk through of my home and yard. 

I did end up adopting Smokey, and he lived a good life with me .. that was without the adoption application and the brutal intrusion into my private home and yard. Sometimes the rescue groups just go way overboard with things that actually hurt their ability to place their birds and animals in good homes.

JMO ..

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Hato  That is so nice to have Bam-bam near the window from time-to-time - I know Juliet & Noel love it too. Sounds like Bam-bam is making progress, no matter how slow, and that's great to hear. You've done so well for him!

As far as the application for the two doves - I agree with Terry. Dave and I had an incident of ID theft a few years ago and you're right - it IS a mess to straighten out  What we have done on occassion when we need to submit a copy of our driver's license for various things is we make a photocopy, black out the driver's license number and expiration date, and then photocopy the license again (to ensure that people can't read through the blacked out part). We've never had any problem doing that. But, I always ask the people requesting it why they need it. As Terry said if you explain your concern to the group I'll bet they work with you to waive that.

How did you happen to find this rescue group? I'm just curious being in the general area as you - I always check craig's list for pigeons & doves in the area needing homes, but if there's another online site I could check that'd be great! Petfinder doesn't have any in the area - I check them from time-to-time too.


----------



## Hato

Hello everyone! I got a picture of my puppy and Bam-bam today. I also took Bam-bam outside. He seemed to really enjoy it. Terry, I have to agree with you about the ridiculous application process. Yes, they also wanted to come to my house to check out what their living conditions will be… I have no problem with that it is just very uncomfortable some of their requests. I am so glad that you were able to adopt Smokey without any trouble. I can’t believe anyone would question your ability to care for the bird. Well, I was declined to be a foster mom for a rescue dog and the reason was -- I work full time. They want someone who stays home… That is really hard to find..
Dezirrae, I am trying to adopt pair of birds from Fresh Start and educational pet bird rescue in Lehigh Valley, PA. Their adoption application says: without a driver license copy, they are not going to accept the application. I will try and see if I can hide some information on it. 
I also tried to adopt birds from Wings of Hope in NJ couple of years ago; they took my application fee and never return my request of adoption. I don’t know what happened to it. They have never called me back or anything. I just said to myself “I donated that money to charity” and forgot about it. 
Last chance Ranch Equine rescue has adoptable bird. They have one white Dove for an adoption right now.
By the way, do you think, Bam-bam’s drooped right wing will ever recover??


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Hato  Love the picture!! What a wonderful scene - no wonder Bam-bam likes it there. I wish I could guess if his wing will ever recover... I don't have any experience with injuries (I've only had my ringneck's since December). I can only guess that if it healed in that position it may stay that way? But I don't want to cause any distress by my guessing - so I'd rather someone more experienced weigh in with their opinion.

Regarding the adoption situation - that is a shame about Wings of Hope  

I was surfing around Fresh Start's web page and saw a line stating "[YOU MAY IGNORE THE REQUEST TO SEND IN A COPY OF YOUR DRIVERS LICENSE UNTIL VISITING THE RESCUE]" It may be that they don't require a copy, but just want to see it when you get there. I got the feeling from their web site that they specialize in parrots. For Doves, they may be open to waiving / relaxing some of the requirements such as home visit, etc. Worth asking at any rate  Also, I've been in touch with a women in Bethlehem, PA (near Allentown), that takes in ringneck's and then finds homes for them. I've asked her to keep my phone number and email and to let me know when she's looking again. I'd be glad to pass the information onto you - but I have no idea when more will be available. Though she did mention that she expects to have more soon. 

I'm glad to see that your going to wait a bit more before letting Bam-bam explore the bathroom - I think that's a great room for a test flight though. Looking forward to that day (as I'm sure you are too  )


----------



## Hato

Hello, everyone!
HI, Desirrae, I am so glad that you found the note about the driver license. I want to adopt the Doves named, Darla and Domino, may be I can go ahead to visit the rescue! And you are right about Fresh Start and the other rescue groups around here are mainly focused on rescuing the fancy bird breeds not so many of Dove or Pigeon…. 
I am so glad that you are able to find a person who is rescuing ringnecks. Your birds are beautiful! 
By the way, do you have groundhogs living in your backyard????(from your public library) I LOVE groundhogs!! They are just so adorable!! Great pictures! What kind of camera are you using?? 
You know, the last few days I am getting a flock of over 300 hundred birds (European starlings, red-winged blackbirds). They come in with such a huge number; my back yard is filled with black!!! They finish all of my 12-station bird feeders in one hour!! I don’t want to discriminate against any creatures from eating at my feeders but my other visitors are so intimated and are scared away! Bam-bam looks little scared even from inside the house!! You can even hear the sounds of the wings flapping every time they fly away!! It is actually an amazing scene!! By the way, do you see any feral Pigeon in your neighborhood?? I used to get over 100 feral pigeon in my backyard when I was living in Sayreville. Now, I don’t see any around here. Well, it took almost 6 months for the Pigeon to find my feeding stations in Sayreville, it is possible that they have not found it here yet!? In Sayreville, I rescued 2 beautiful Feral Pigeons and both were released in wild. I found a beautiful young racing Pigeon who returned to his owner. Since then, I purchased many books about Pigeons. They are such an amazing bird, aren’t they?? 
Bam-bam is getting better everyday! He is pooping so much that I have to clean his cage very often or he will be sleeping in his poop!!


----------



## Pidgey

Poop is good. Sayreville is south of Perth Amboy and South Amboy, right? My company sold a heater to a power plant there and I was there in something like ?2001-2002-ish?

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Hello, Pidgey! Yes, you are absolutely right! Sayreville is next to Perth and South Amboy. You see many birds by the bay area. Did you like NJ?? 
Pidgey, what do you think about Bam-Bam's drooping right wing?? 
Do you think this can be heal over time??


----------



## Pidgey

To me and my backward, "out-west ways", it seems a tad crowded. Otherwise, it's a Garden State.

I don't know why it's drooping. Can you take another picture of the side of the bird with the wing drooping? Edit the picture so that the bird is full frame if possible.

Pidgey


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Glad to hear that Bam-Bam's doing better each day.
Concerned about the drooped wind, though.
Is it possible for you to have an avian vet/rehab person take a look at him?
Like Dez, I'm worried for the wing not to heal correctly therefore preventing him from flying again! 
Cage looks great by the window....the doggy does seem 'interested' in Bam-Bam! Looks like the cage is on a smaller width speaker....any chance of placing it on a wider stand to prevent it being pushed over by doggie?
I am so glad that I bought my Rally and Ally a large sturdy cage recommended by Dezirrae back in December....it was just today (actually yesterday afternoon) first time that my Husky got into my room and was standing on his hind legs with his front paws leaning on the cage! If I hadn't gotten that cage, the previous one would have tipped over onto the floor possibly causing the top/bottom parts to separate! 
Thanks again Dez! I'll add my new cage pics to the web-album so you guys can see it!
I also have it in front of the window against the window sill for stability.
I took out the rack and tray and placed it on the stand so that they would have more flight room and away from the poops! I just attached some plastic green fencing and cardboard to enclose the bottom. 

Still praying that Bam-Bam will be able to get back to his family soon!

About adoption....I had to have someone come to my home before I adopted an additional pair of rabbits. I welcomed the visit. I guess they have to do that to make sure the animal will be well taken care of in a clean, loving home. I hope you can visit the rescue and get Darla and Domino home with you soon!


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Hato!

So glad you're reconsidering going to the rescue -- I've seen Darla's and Domino's pictures online and they do look adorable! Don't you just wanna take them all home? And thank you so much for the compliments about Juliet and Noel -- and about my pictures in general. I've been "into" photography for awhile - but black & white was my specialty. Still getting the hang of digitial cameras  Right now I have a NiKon D40x (thank you hubby for Xmas).

All the wildlife pictures on my page are from my backyard (except for the ones that are obviously at the marina -- and that's in Keyport, NJ). Sadly though we don't have any feral pigeons that visit our backyard -- they hang out down the road by the railroad overpasses. Figures. So I go down and put food out for them every other day. 

Funny you mention those huge flocks of black birds -- we had a ton around this morning - made more racket than an off balance washing machine  And they do scare the mourning doves and finches off for a bit - but not the blue jays!

That's fantastic that you rescued and were able to release them back to the wild!! Did you do anything special to "get them ready" for release? I ask because a friend of mine has been nursing a young pigeon back to health for the past two months and she thinks he's ready to "go home".

And I'm sooooo glad to hear that Bam-bam continues to make progress!! Here's to Bam-bam!! LOL - as Pidgey says "poop is good"



CHRISTIN RN said:


> I am so glad that I bought my Rally and Ally a large sturdy cage recommended by Dezirrae back in December....it was just today (actually yesterday afternoon) first time that my Husky got into my room and was standing on his hind legs with his front paws leaning on the cage! If I hadn't gotten that cage, the previous one would have tipped over onto the floor possibly causing the top/bottom parts to separate!
> Thanks again Dez! I'll add my new cage pics to the web-album so you guys can see it!
> I also have it in front of the window against the window sill for stability.
> I took out the rack and tray and placed it on the stand so that they would have more flight room and away from the poops! I just attached some plastic green fencing and cardboard to enclose the bottom.


Awww shucks Christin  you're welcome - I was worried at the beginning since they took some time to adjust (and I KNOW how fun it was to put together). 
That is so scary about they husky! I would've had a coronary. Sounds like a wonderful location though with an excellent view - looking forward to pictures (of course). 
Great idea about the fencing too! I may have to give that a try too.


----------



## Hato

Hello, everyone! How is everybody?? Bam-bam is doing great! 



Pidgey said:


> To me and my backward, "out-west ways", it seems a tad crowded. Otherwise, it's a Garden State. Pidgey


Well, Pidgey. The Garden State is no longer the Garden State. We have too much development going in the whole state that I don’t know how long we will see any wild animals in our state. My friends from NY call NJ, The Garbage State due to the chemical plants and many factories. I lived in NY right out college due to my job. When I used to pass through NJ, there was a pretty unpleasant smell on NJ Turn Pke and Garden State Pkwy. 
HOWEVER. there are few beautiful places left in NJ for now. One of my favorite places is the town of Millstone. There are many Horse farms in this area so I am hoping to move there in few years. (If I am lucky, a small farm!!)





Pidgey said:


> I don't know why it's drooping. Can you take another picture of the side of the bird with the wing drooping? Edit the picture so that the bird is full frame if possible. Pidgey


I think his wings looks better the last couple of days, but I still think they are not in the right place. Please see the picture. Pidgey, I hope you can give me your opinion on his wings. If it is necessary, I will take him to a vet. Since all my rescue animals were brought to the Rehab center about one hour and half from my house, I have not had hands on rehab experience for this kind of injury. If I take him there they will take Bam-bam away from me.


----------



## Hato

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Concerned about the drooped wind, though.
> Is it possible for you to have an avian vet/rehab person take a look at him?
> Like Dez, I'm worried for the wing not to heal correctly therefore preventing him from flying again!


Christin, thank you for your concerns, I am worried about his wings. Yes, I am considering taking him to a vet. (I will wait to hear from Pidgey!)



CHRISTIN RN said:


> Cage looks great by the window....the doggy does seem 'interested' in Bam-Bam! Looks like the cage is on a smaller width speaker....any chance of placing it on a wider stand to prevent it being pushed over by doggie?I am so glad that I bought my Rally and Ally a large sturdy cage recommended by Dezirrae back in December....it was just today [(actually yesterday afternoon) first time that my Husky got into my room and was standing on his hind legs with his front paws leaning on the cage! If I hadn't gotten that cage, the previous one would have tipped over onto the floor possibly causing the top/bottom parts to separate!


I agree about the cage, it is located in the area that can my doggie can reach…
I leave Bam-bam in the computer room on the top of the dresser. It is high enough that my tallest dog won’t reach him! I would love to keep Bam-Bam in the living room (the room you saw in the picture) but I don’t trust my doggies with him alone..
When I rescue birds in future, I am definitely thinking about getting a sturdy stand! I will ask Dezirrae for the information when the time comes! 



CHRISTIN RN said:


> About adoption....I had to have someone come to my home before I adopted an additional pair of rabbits. I welcomed the visit. I guess they have to do that to make sure the animal will be well taken care of in a clean, loving home. I hope you can visit the rescue and get Darla and Domino home with you soon!


Ya, about adoption, I agree that I don’t mind about the home visit. I do mind about the security of giving my info… I hope I can adopt Darla and Domino without any problems!!


----------



## Hato

Dezirrae said:


> So glad you're reconsidering going to the rescue -- I've seen Darla's and Domino's pictures online and they do look adorable! Don't you just wanna take them all home?


Desirrae, I am glad to hear you saw the picture of Darla and Domino! Aren’t they beautiful?? And yes, your baby birds are absolutely gorgeous!! 



Dezirrae said:


> And thank you so much for the compliments about Juliet and Noel -- and about my pictures in general. I've been "into" photography for awhile - but black & white was my specialty. Still getting the hang of digitial cameras  Right now I have a NiKon D40x (thank you hubby for Xmas).


I understand you are really into BW picture.. I also enjoy BW pictures. I took class in the college and used to develop my own pictures. I have not done that for a while though and I do not have access to a dark room… (and I am not that good..your pictures are beautiful!!)



Dezirrae said:


> That's fantastic that you rescued and were able to release them back to the wild!! Did you do anything special to "get them ready" for release? I ask because a friend of mine has been nursing a young pigeon back to health for the past two months and she thinks he's ready to "go home".


It is wonderful that your friend is rehabilitating a young PJ!! Well, when I rescued a young one (I found him inside my doggie house!!) He was just very weak but in few days he was ready. It was just that he was eating so well and when I held him, he was so strong that I knew he was ready. So one day, when his family came by to eat at the feeder, I released him to his family. That was wonderful because I saw him join his family right away and they flew away together!!


----------



## Hato

Pidgy, here you go. I hope you can see his wings..( Bam-bam was moving a lot....)

By the way, I know Christin and Dezirrae, both of you have cats, I read a beautiful story from Daily inspiration. If you are interested, read the story about Feline Angel. Here is the web address. 

http://www.beliefnet.com/nllp/Inspiration.aspx?WT.mc_id=Inspiration03&date=02-27-2008


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi Hato!

Wishing you and Bam Bam all the VERY BEST! 

I know some pigeons can still fly with a droopy wing. Cindy's (AZWhitefeather) Frank, a feral pigeon, is such a one. In fact, she knows he is doing well because he returns to a nest on her patio for his evening seeds. He now also has a mate and is quite the happy pij. 

I hope that Bam Bam's wing will heal enough to permit flying...

Thank you for posting the link to Pete's story! So touching! I only have one pij, Mr. Squeaks, but he rules my 3 cats! 

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Hato

Hello, everyone! 
Bam-bam is doing so well that (regardless of his wings); I am going to let him free in the bathroom tomorrow after work. He has to be really fit for me to able to release him into the wild. There is always plenty of food around my house but also a hawk makes a daily visit. He easily can be their food if he is not fit!! Lets see how he does in the bathroom. 


mr squeaks said:


> Hi Hato!
> 
> Wishing you and Bam Bam all the VERY BEST!
> 
> I know some pigeons can still fly with a droopy wing. Cindy's (AZWhitefeather) Frank, a feral pigeon, is such a one. In fact, she knows he is doing well because he returns to a nest on her patio for his evening seeds. He now also has a mate and is quite the happy pij.


That is great encouragement! I hope this will be the same case. Thank you for praying for him. 
By the way, anybody local in NJ ( Dezirrae, Christin) one of my friend’s rescue group is looking for a foster family for a sweet Pit-bull boy named Raisin. He is very sweet but not house broken so he has a difficult time finding adopting parents. He needs someone can spend time to housebreak him instead of being stuck in the cage all day. Can you spread the word around to see if anyone is interested?? Thank you! I would foster myself if I had more time to give… (Will I get trouble writing this in here!?)


----------



## Hato

Hello, everyone!
Great news! Bam-bam can fly!! I freed him in the bathroom, a room about 12x4, very long space and he flew with ease!! He looked GOOD~.
I am pretty confident that a few days in the bathroom will help him practice using his wings. I am so encouraged by mr squeaks comment about Frank the PJ who can fly with drooping wings. I just have to make sure that he is fit enough to escape Hawk attack. Let me tell you, one of a Hawks almost collided with me yesterday! She was flying so low that she almost hit me when I walked out of my house!! They are incredibly beautiful birds though….I know Birds of Pray are not welcome in the back yard habitat but they also surviving in the wild raising their young. I donate to a program for Peregrine Falcon recovery so every year I watch them lays eggs and raise hatchlings!!! (They are on a website and a web cam everyday. One of the nests is top of the Jersey City on Hudson Street) They are really adorable! I watch them feed their babies and protect them with their lives! I saw the chicks growing everyday; I even saw one of the chicks choking with meat because she ate too big chunk!! I then was trying to contact the program center franticly!! It is the same love you find between the Pigeon parents raising their young. They are all of my wildlife friends and love them dearly. But I am so sad that some of the animals are so disrespected by the public; like pigeon, Canada geese, Possum etc. They are so quickly discarded as pest. So I try to pay extra attention to those who really need a voice for help. This website really helps me to do so since I don’t have much knowledge about avian biology. Thank you, everyone! 


To see my pictures visit my web site -- http://www.sugarpatima.com/
CLICK ON the link 'Her Mom's Page then Rescue Log – Pictures link
Use Internet Explorer as this site doesn’t look too good in Firefox


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hato, that is wonderful news. You've done a remarkable job with your little one.

And, hey, I am one pigeon lover who also loves hawks. We have our very "own" red shouldered hawk couple who think they belong to us or vice versa. We're honored most mornings with a visit from them during the winter.


----------



## Hato

Lady Tarheel said:


> And, hey, I am one pigeon lover who also loves hawks. We have our very "own" red shouldered hawk couple who think they belong to us or vice versa. We're honored most mornings with a visit from them during the winter.


Hi, Maggie. I did little research on the red shoulder hawk. What a beautiful hawk they are! Their song is so strong that when I listened to the sound on the computer, all my dogs started to listen very intensely! Have you seen their offspring?? I read that by the time they are 5 days old, nestling Red-shouldered Hawks can shoot their feces over the edge of their nest. Bird poop on the ground is a sign of an active nest. Isn’t that cool!!  Bam-bam is getting stronger everyday. I have had minimum contact with him everyday. I just go and see how he is doing in the bathroom and changing his water and refill his food. Desirrae has been nice enough to send me posts from the past regarding releasing feral pigeons so I can study them.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hato, I enjoy your posts very much. One of the reasons I love this forum so much is because most members care for all birds and animals.

No, we have never seen our hawks' offspring but I keep hoping every year they would trust us enough to bring them by. It seems like this year they are much more tolerant of us and don't fly away so readily, or, if they do, merely into a tree or atop a telephone pole. They very briefly stopped by this morning, ate and then left. I expect they are probably sitting a nest by now.

You mentioned the webcam where you can view the peregrine falcons. Could you share the website with us? I love to watch the ones on eagles nesting.

I so hope a home can be found for Raisin the pit bull. They get such a bad name because mean people train them to fight but I understand that they can be just as sweet as any other dog. I remember a few years ago I was at the vet's office and a lady had the cutest little puppy outside, walking him around and found out it was a pit bull. He was adorable.


----------



## Nosferatu09

though i didnt get to read every post before Im glad this little pigeon is okay I wish you'd post pictures of him D


----------



## Hato

Hello, Maggie. I am glad that you are enjoying my postings about Bam-bam and you are right about this forum; people in here genuinely care about life in general. What a nice bunch of people! I feel so at home because I can relate to everyone here.  
I am excited to be able to share the Peregrine Web cam with you! You will enjoy it so much that you will be addicted!! I introduced it to a few of my friends last year and they were hooked!!  They weren’t even bird lovers or even realized that Falcons are endangered but since they started to watch this web cam, they realized what kind to challenge they face and how amazing they are! I am sure you will enjoy this!! Here is the 2 websites that you can go. 
http://www.njfishandwildlife.com/peregrinecam/index.html

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/falconcam2008/

The one in the Virginia has already started baby watch 2008 because they usually lay their eggs between March and April. The one in the NJ has yet not started but you still can enjoy the log from the last few years. Last year’s Chicks were absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Hato

Lady Tarheel said:


> I so hope a home can be found for Raisin the pit bull. They get such a bad name because mean people train them to fight but I understand that they can be just as sweet as any other dog. I remember a few years ago I was at the vet's office and a lady had the cutest little puppy outside, walking him around and found out it was a pit bull. He was adorable.


Thank you for your concern about Raisin. We also needed a foster family for a Pit bull, Mother and daughter, pair yesterday. I wish you could see their face…they are the sweetest thing I have ever seen…Fortunately we found foster care for them although we are still looking for their forever home. Yes, Pit bulls are a very affectionate breed. Only humans turn them bad. I would like to share the most amazing story about one Pit-bull. Please have your tissue ready… 

When Oogy was four months old and weighed thirty five pounds he was tied to a stake and used as bait for a Pit Bull. The left side of his face from just behind his eye was torn off, including his ear. He was bitten so hard a piece of his jaw bone was crushed. Afterward, he was thrown into a cage and left to bleed to death.

I am not a religious man, but I can only conclude that at that moment God turned around and paid attention. The police raided the facility, found Oogy, and took him to Ardmore Animal Hospital, where Dr. Bianco stitched him up and saved him. This coincided with the last weekend of life for our cat, Buzzy, who was 14 at the tine. My sons and I had taken Buzzy to AAH for his last visit. The staff had gathered Buzzy in when out comes this pup to be walked that looked like nothing more than a gargoyle. He covered us with kisses. The boys and I fell instantly in love with him.

Life goes out one door and in another.

"This is one of the happiest dogs I've ever met" Dr Bianco said. "I can't imagine what he'd be like if half his face hadn't been ripped off." Then, Dr. B said, "I am not going to tell you the things this dog has been through". Dr. B's assistant, Diane, took Oogy into her home for several weeks to foster him and make sure he was safe and to crate train him. Once Oogy came into our house, for my sons, then 12, it was like having a little brother. Whatever they did and wherever they went, there was Oogy. Oogy had to get involved in whatever the lads were doing. He became known as The Third Twin.

Dr. B thought Oogy was a Pit or Pit-mix and would get to be about 45 pounds. By the time of his first check up, Oogy weighed 70 pounds. When we walked in the door for the visit one of the women who works at AAH exclaimed "That's a Dogo!" I asked, "What's a Dogo?" She said, "I'm not sure." We went on line and learned that the Dogo Argentina is bred in Argentina to hunt mountain lion and boar. Oogy can run about 30 miles an hour, all four legs off the ground like a Greyhound. His leg muscles are so strong that, when he sits, his butt is a half-inch off the ground. Dogos hunt in packs. Dogos hurl themselves against their prey and swarm it. Oogy has a neck like a fire hydrant to protect him when he closes on his prey. He is built like a Pit Bull on steroids, with white fur as soft as butter and black freckles. Fully grown, Oogy is 85 pounds of solid muscle, but he does not know this and sits on us. He absolutely craves physical contact. He is full of kisses and chuffs like a steam engine when he is happy. He has a heart as big as all outdoors. One of the traits of the breed is that they fully accept anyone their family does. It is not unusual to come home and find three teenagers on the floor playing a video game and Oogy sprawled across their laps like some living boa.

Oogy hated the crate, and would bark and bark whenever we put him in. This puzzled me because I had been told by people with crate-trained dogs that their pets love the crate and feel secure in its confines. When Oogy was about eight months old, we hired a trainer who also happened to be an animal "whisperer". We introduced her to Oogy and she sat on the floor for a full five minutes talking to him. We could not hear a word she said. When the trainer lifted her head her eyes were brimming with tears. "Oogy want you to know" she said "how much he appreciates the love and respect you have shown him." Then she asked about his routine. I started by showing her where he slept in the crate. She said immediately, "You have to get him out of that box". "Why?" "Because he associates being in a box with having his ear ripped off." It was a smack- myself-in-the-forehead moment. Oogy never went back in.

Given what Oogy endured and what he is bred for, people are constantly astonished that he loves animals and people as much as he does. Walking with Oogy is like walking with a mayoral candidate. He has to meet everyone. A number of people we encountered in the neighborhood early on told me they were afraid of Oogy because when they would walk or jog by the house Oogy would bark at them and trot parallel to them, and given his size and looks … But everyone falls in love with Oogy. By the end of their initial encounter they are rubbing, petting, even kissing him on the nose. Oogy kisses them back. Because of the way he looks, when people meet him for the first time they almost always ask if he is safe. I tell them, "Well, he has licked two people to death …"

Dog with the boys

For the first year and a half of his life, part of Oogy's face was normal and the other part looked like a burn victim's. People who saw him in passing could not grasp the duality. As Oogy grew, the scar tissue spread. He could not close his left eye, so it wept constantly; his lip was pulled up and back. Dr. B said Oogy was in constant pain. So, in January 2005, Dr. B. rebuilt Oogy's face. When all the scar tissue was removed there was a hole in Oogy's head the size of a softball. After removing the scar tissue Dr. B took grafts and pulled the flaps together and sewed Oogy back up. Now Oogy has a hairline scar, but other than that looks just like any normal one-eared dog.

An essential part of this story is the fact that AAH has never taken a dime in payment for anything they have done for Oogy. I never asked them for such an arrangement. When I went to pay the first bill I was told, "Oogy's a no-pay." I never asked why this is. Oogy is their dog. We are just lucky enough to look after him.

Because some of his jaw bone was removed in the initial surgery, some of Oogy's lower left lip droops and a repository for dust and dirt. It is second nature to us to pull the detritus off his lip when we sit next to him. One day I told my sons that when they tell their children about Oogy, they will remember this routine act of kindness. I think that, on some level, every day we try to atone for what happened to him.

Last summer Oogy had ACL surgery; his body ultimately rejected the steel plates and developed an infection so his leg had to be opened up a second time and the plates removed. When I went to pick him up following the second surgery, the Technician who brought Oogy out said, "This is a great dog, I really love him." I said, "Yep, we're lucky to have him". The Tech looked at me and said, "No, you don't understand. I see hundreds of dogs each week, and every once in awhile there is a special one. And you have him.'

When I related that story to Dr. B he said, "But we already knew that."

Oogy's name is a derivative. The first day I was told we could adopt him I was thinking, "This is one ugly dog." But we couldn't call him "Ugly." Then I went to a variation of that from my youth, "Oogly," and his name followed immediately. Two years after we named him we learned that Oogy is the name of the Ghost Dog in the film, "The Nightmare Before Christmas".

This is not inappropriate.

On a recent Saturday afternoon Oogy was curled up on the couch asleep, his head in my lap, and I was thinking about his life is now as opposed to the way his life had been before. Would he have sensed he was dying? Was he conscious when the police put him on a rubber sheet and took him to the Ardmore Animal Hospital? Oogy went to sleep in a world of terror and searing pain and awoke surrounded by angels in white coats who were kind to him, who stroked him gently and talked softly to him. Instead of people who baited and beat and kicked him, he was surrounded with healing mercies.

I realized then that Oogy probably did not know he had not died and gone to heaven. So I told him. I said, "Listen pal. It only gets better after this."

This incredible dog now lives on the Main Line with his adoptive family, Larry and Jennifer and their twin sons, Noah and Dan. Noah and Dan are pictured here in the above photograph with Oogy. Main Line Animal Rescue would like to thank Larry, Oogy's proud father, for sharing his story and helping us educate people to the horrors of dog-fighting.


----------



## Hato

Hello, Nosferatu09. Thank you for your encouragement! I will post a current picture of him tomorrow!


----------



## TAWhatley

Tissue time for sure! What a sad yet wonderful story about Oogy .. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

What a tremendously heartwarming story about Oogly!!

Thank you so much for posting, Hato!

Shi


----------



## Hato

Hello Everyone! Here is my little boy Bam-bam today sitting pretty in my bathroom. Do you think his wings look OK??


To see my pictures visit my web site -- http://www.sugarpatima.com/
CLICK ON the link 'Her Mom's Page then Rescue Log – Pictures link
Use Internet Explorer as this site doesn’t look too good in Firefox.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Hato  It's so nice to have a bit of time to catch up and see how well Bam-bam is doing!! I second Maggie's opinion that you've done such a fantastic job with him - it's gonna be sooooo tough to let him go - regardless of the fact that it's in his best interests (maybe it's me, but he looks kind of sad in the picture you posted).

Though I'm no expert - Bam-bam's wing looks pretty good to me. It doesn't appear to be drooping... is it just that picture or has the drooping improved? 

Thanks also for forwarding the Action Alert about the Horseshoe crabs and Red Knots - it feels extra good to try and protect something that I've grown up with! Let's hope the NJ Senate Environment Committee uses their heads tomorrow and moves the bill forward!

Hope you didn't experience too much damage from the winds Sat. night. We had a little damage - but nothing that can't be fixed with a good general contractor  LOL. All living creatures are fine - and that's all that really matters.

Chat with you again soon!


----------



## Hato

Hello everyone! 
Hello Dez! Great news!  The Committee just passed the ban on harvesting Horseshoe crab to save the Red Knot. I called all 6 Senate Committee Members last week and know for sure that 2 out 6 were supporting the moratorium. Today, they passed it unanimously. This will move this important legislation forward! We have one more step to finalize this moratorium this coming spring. We did it!!  But it is not over. Let make this really happen! I will keep you updated.

Regarding Bam-bam, he looks good but both his wings should be placed higher than they are. (When I compare his to the healthy family in my back yard) Despite this, he is doing well and I will start to take him outside in the cage in the next few weeks to prepare for his release.

Today, I rescued a little house finch. He is blind in his right eye and almost blind on his left.  He has mycoplasmal conjunctivitis so I am going to take him to the rehabilitation center tomorrow morning for treatment.

I have to leave my house at 6:30am to get to rescue so I won’t be late for work. He is really cute. I am really sad that he is not feeling well but he should be recover in 3 weeks or so. 

Well, I also had damage from the storm last Saturday. My kitchen window is broken, it also shows signs of a bird collision, and I had to look all around my property to make sure nobody is hurt… I am glad that all of your wildlife friends are unharmed! 

OK, I am trying to download pictures but I am not able to…is something wrong with site?? I can’t see any of my downloaded pictures!?


----------



## Pidgey

Don't know. The site has been sold and it's on a different server now. Did you post pictures to that last post?

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Hello, Pidgey! Yes, I tried but I don't think it is working at all. Do you have any suggestions??


----------



## Pidgey

Well, none without doing a little research, anyhow.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Can you see my other pictures from my thread?? I can't see...any of them


----------



## Pidgey

Yeah, I just went looking and I can't find any pictures that were (and still should be) in threads of old. Therefore, the only way to post them is from a photo storage offsite like I usually do. They have many with free accounts. I use Webshots.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

OK, I can do that. I wonder why it is happening though...


----------



## Pidgey

Well, we're going to have to give the new site owners some time to get it sorted out.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

OK, Thank you for your advice. I have to take my kids for walk now. I will try to post pictures tomorrow. Good night Pidgey! Nice talking to you!!


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Hato - I hadn't realized that nearly a full week has gone by without a Bam-bam update  Hope all is still going well - looking forward to an update when you can


----------



## Hato

Dezirrae said:


> Hi Hato - I hadn't realized that nearly a full week has gone by without a Bam-bam update  Hope all is still going well - looking forward to an update when you can


Hello, everyone! Hello Dez! Ya, I have been very busy last few days. A night after I spoke to Pidgey, I went to the Rehab center with the House Finch to get treatment for him. Well, it didn’t go so smooth like I planned. It usually takes me an a little over an hour to get to the clinic but that morning there was a terrible accident so~ took me over 2 and half hours to get there and over 2 hours to get to work. So, I was really late to work. Since I left my house so early, I stopped on the way to work to pick up my baby Hope (Rescued Chocolate Lab) and brought him to work with me. It was a beautiful day; I left all the windows and sunroof open so he would be comfortable in the car. (I have a hatch back and he has a dog blanket) I guess about 2 hours passed, one of my colleagues came back from a business meeting during lunch and saw my dog in the car. He said to me “that is an ugliest dog I have ever seen” Well, I thought he was joking because he is a beautiful dog!! Anyway, I went to check him out, MY GOSH!!!! WHAT HAPPENED TO MY PUPPY!! I couldn’t recognize him anymore!!!!! His face was so swollen that he looked like a MONSTER! 
I posted a picture of him at the hospital but I tell you, he looked twice as bad in person. 
I called the vet and explained his condition; I had to go to the emergency room right away because He was having an allergy reaction probably due to Bee sting or spider bite. I had to leave work and took him to the emergency vet. Oh, about 430pm, he was released from hospital (the vet wanted to keep him over night but I rather take him home because I know I can give him more attention than anybody else) So I went back to work and finished whatever I had to do (worked till about 7pm) while Hope (my puppy) was laying next my desk (he got 2 shots which made him very sleepy) On the way home, I saw a young female deer crossing route 130 (huge 6 lane high speed street) barely making it. It almost gave me a heart attack!! And that night, Hope was so sick….I didn’t get any sleep. I lay on the floor with him and gave him a massage all night to ease his pain. The next day, I took a vacation day so I could stay home with him. Besides, I have been busy trying to collect donations for the World Wildlife Fund for Earth Day… getting signatures for the Petition for Veteran Memorial K9 Unit (Honor the Dogs who served during War and saved so many lives). I got many signatures so some day you may see us celebrating K9 Vet Memorial Day! 
I posted pictures of Bam-bam on my website. (It took me a while to do that) 
It still needs lots of work but you can see the pictures now. I took pictures of Bam-Bam outside enjoying the sun. I saw his mate (I think) come by; they looked at each other for a long time! (I missed that perfect shot though…) I was so attempt to release him but I know we are expecting snow showers the next few days so it is not in his best interest let him go yet! He is walking around a lot inside the cage…I made him a nice bath inside the bathroom for him so he could take a nice bath. I don’t think he tried it yet. I will keep you posted!

To see my pictures visit my web site -- http://www.sugarpatima.com/
CLICK ON the link 'Her Mom's Page then Rescue Log – Pictures link
Use Internet Explorer as this site doesn’t look too good in Firefox.


----------



## Hato

By the way, Dez (NJ residents)the last voting to save the Red Knot and the Horseshoe Crab is scheduled this Monday.  
Here is the Info.... 
Make the Call Today! To urge your state senator to vote YES on Senate bill 1331 and help save red knots from extinction, just call 1-800-792-8630 and ask to be connected to your state senator's office.The senate is scheduled to vote on this legislation on Monday, March 17th, so it's important to call as soon as possible. 

I wrote to you earlier this month about legislation that will help save red knots and other shorebirds from extinction. 
I have good news: the New Jersey House passed this legislation 70-6 late yesterday afternoon. Now, it’s heading to the Senate floor for a vote on Monday. 
This is our best chance to save red knots -- and you can help seal the deal by making a call right now to urge your state senator to vote YES on Senate bill 1331! 
Just call the state legislature's switchboard at 1-800-792-8630 and deliver this short message:
“My name is -, and I'm calling to urge my state senator to Vote YES on Senate bill 1331 -- important legislation that will help save the red knot from extinction. 
It is my understanding that the Senate will be voting on this legislation on Monday. As a Defenders of Wildlife supporter, I hope Sen. Baroni will vote YES on S1331 to give these struggling shorebirds the protection they so urgently need. 
Thank you for your time."
If red knots aren’t able to find food resources on New Jersey’s beaches during the last leg of their long migratory journey, they will continue to decline at an alarming rate and could be extinct in just a few years. 
Call your state senator at 1-800-792-8630 right now to show your support for this important legislation to help save red knots before it's too late. 
The senate is scheduled to vote on this legislation on Monday, March 17th, so there's no time to lose. Please make your call right now. 
Thanks in advance for your help. Together, we can bring red knots back from the brink.
Sincerely,


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hato, thank you for the update. If I had had the kind of day you wrote about, I think I would have had to take a week off. I'm really glad Hope came through her ordeal. She is a lovely little puppy. I loved the picture where she is standing on her tippy-toes to eat. Won't be much longer before she towers over those bowls.

I enjoyed your web site so much. Patima's story sure brought a lump to my throat. All your pets are really beautiful. I didn't know too much about standard poodles until our best friends got one that had been abused. At first, he was so thin and nervous but with exceptional TLC has become fat and sassy. These friends have had three dogs since I've known them, all of which I loved dearly, but this standard is the best of all. He is so loving and gentle and all I want to do is keep my arms around him - which I do a lot because we see him frequently.


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Hato  Thanks for the update! Although the voiting for the red knots and horseshoe crabs is today I'll take the phone number with me and call from the office this morning - sure can't hurt! I hope it gets passed - if you hear the outcome, please let me know.

What a day you had!! Made me tired just reading it  I do hope that Hope is feeling better by now - how scary  He's such a beauty (even with the swelling). And thanks for the pictures of Bam-bam - so glad he got to enjoy the sunshine. This time of the year is so iffy with the weather. I remember a few times in April when we got hit with whopping snow storms! Wouldn't it be neat if he & his mate did recognize each other after all this time - I guess it wouldn't surprise me though. If they do mate for life they must identify each other by smell. Gonna be tough to let him go I know!

What Rehab center do you go to? I'm not familiar with their locations in the area, but it would be good to know of a few "just in case".

*sigh* Monday - off to work  Hope you have a good start to the week!


----------



## Hato

Lady Tarheel said:


> I enjoyed your web site so much. Patima's story sure brought a lump to my throat. All your pets are really beautiful. I didn't know too much about standard poodles until our best friends got one that had been abused. At first, he was so thin and nervous but with exceptional TLC has become fat and sassy. These friends have had three dogs since I've known them, all of which I loved dearly, but this standard is the best of all. He is so loving and gentle and all I want to do is keep my arms around him - which I do a lot because we see him frequently.


Hello Maggie! 

You are right about the poodle especially the Standard. They are smart, sweet and really athletic. My silver standard will not take food from strangers even if it is meat! They are more like humans than dog. 

I am glad that I was able to share Patima’s story with you. She was really an extra special girl. She struggled for a few weeks before her death. 2 months before she passed away, she was in the emergency room and everyone thought she wouldn’t make it. I was in California on a business trip, and I was ready to leave California and come back to see her when her time was near but I knew in my heart she would hang on for me until I made my return and she did. My heart was connected to her wherever I went. I slept with her on the living room floor because she was no longer able to use any steps. She woke me up every couple hours for many months because her bladder was no good although she has never missed the bathroom, except for a very few times in her life. I could just see she was just hanging on for me. I fed her with spoon every 4 hours and gave her a body massage to ease her arthritis. I knew the medications were helping her but she was ready to cross the rainbow bridge for few months, she was just waiting for me (giving me extra time to spend time with her) to be ready so my heart wouldn’t shatter by her death. 2 days before thanksgiving, 230am, I was laying right next her, she had a heart attack and died in my arms. I was there and held her tight until her last breath was gone. I still remember her passing like yesterday. I know she will always be with me.
I recently read about bigbird “lucky” passing. My heart goes out to him because I know how much he loved her. That was the first time I learned about bigbird and lucky and how he started this website. I was really touched by the whole story. I know every animal that crosses my path is special but I would love to meet a bird like Lucky some day…


----------



## Hato

Dezirrae said:


> Hi Hato  Thanks for the update! Although the voiting for the red knots and horseshoe crabs is today I'll take the phone number with me and call from the office this morning - sure can't hurt! I hope it gets passed - if you hear the outcome, please let me know.
> 
> What a day you had!! Made me tired just reading it. I do hope that Hope is feeling better by now - how scary. He's such a beauty (even with the swelling). And thanks for the pictures of Bam-bam - so glad he got to enjoy the sunshine. This time of the year is so iffy with the weather. I remember a few times in April when we got hit with whopping snow storms! Wouldn't it be neat if he & his mate did recognize each other after all this time - I guess it wouldn't surprise me though. If they do mate for life they must identify each other by smell. Gonna be tough to let him go I know!
> 
> What Rehab center do you go to? I'm not familiar with their locations in the area, but it would be good to know of a few "just in case".
> 
> *sigh* Monday - off to work. Hope you have a good start to the week!


Dez, I called the 1800 number I had given to you and realized that the number was no good.  I ended up finding the number for Senator Bill Baroni and called his office directly. I apologize for the confusion. I wrote him few letters in the past regarding this issue, he did write me back both times…I felt he was supporting moratorium.


I just find out great news!!!!!!

"Horseshoe Crab Moratorium Bill Passes NJ Senate and Assembly! (updated 03.17.08) Thanks to your overwhelming support, the bill to extend the moratorium on the harvest of horseshoe crabs for bait until numbers of crabs and the endangered red knot rebound from the brink of extinction has passed both houses of the NJ State Legislature."


Dez, thank you for your support! I am sure the Red Knot, Horseshoe crabs and all the other shore birds will appreciate our efforts and we will continue to enjoy this beautiful little bird at our shore.  I know they are still endangered but we are moving forward in the right direction!!! 

I really think Bam-bam’s mate is here for him. I am so disappointed that I couldn’t take the picture of these 2 lovebirds looking at each other for long time between the bars of the cage…
It was really lovely! You are right about the crazy weather. I have to be really careful to check out weather forecast when I release him. I will miss him but I am really excited that he will enjoy life in wild that he meant to….I would love to see him back in my yard with his mate and someday bring his offspring!?


----------



## Dezirrae

Hato said:


> Dez, I called the 1800 number I had given to you and realized that the number was no good.  I ended up finding the number for Senator Bill Baroni and called his office directly. I apologize for the confusion. I wrote him few letters in the past regarding this issue, he did write me back both times…I felt he was supporting moratorium.
> 
> 
> I just find out great news!!!!!!
> 
> "Horseshoe Crab Moratorium Bill Passes NJ Senate and Assembly! (updated 03.17.08) Thanks to your overwhelming support, the bill to extend the moratorium on the harvest of horseshoe crabs for bait until numbers of crabs and the endangered red knot rebound from the brink of extinction has passed both houses of the NJ State Legislature."


LOL! I thought I copied down the number wrong  Wish I'd thought to call directly like you did. But I'm soooo glad the bill passed - that's fantastic! At least I can look forward to seeing them again this year. Keep me posted on what else I can do (of course).

It is going to be sad when you do release Bam-bam - I know. I hope he and his mate come visiting... hopefully you'll even get to see the babies (though honestly - I have a flock of mourning doves in my back yard and I can't tell one from the other  )

By the way - did you ever make a decision about the doves from the Leghigh Valley rescue?


----------



## Hato

Dezirrae said:


> What Rehab center do you go to? I'm not familiar with their locations in the area, but it would be good to know of a few!


Hello, Dez. 
Here is the info about the Rehab center. 

http://www.state.nj.us/counties/mercer/community/wildlife/

They are very nice ( most of them are volunteers) but I warn you that if they think the animals are not releasable or may not make it, they will euthanize them without treating them. Monmouth county ASPSA also has wildlife coordinator and the person in charge is Ms. Gretchen, she is very helpful. 732-542-0040. ( You don't have to be a residence of Monmouth) 

They are only a few licensed Rehabilitators in Middlesex County so they are always overwhelmed, they have not accepted any birds/animals from me for 2years.


----------



## Charis

Hato,
I love your web page.


----------



## Hato

Dezirrae said:


> By the way - did you ever make a decision about the doves from the Leghigh Valley rescue?


Hello, Dez! I definitely want to adopt the 2 doves it just that I need to make an appointment with them to see them; have not heard from them yet. (they have not returned my call)  
Well, I am almost broke from feeding my backyard critters; I use 80lbs a week of sunflower and mixed seeds (some times more)…. hand picked mealworms, fresh fruits and vegetables……very expensive!! BUT, March is the most difficult month for our backyard friends to find food SO, I am happy to provide extra support! 

I just posted Bam-bam’s picture from last night!! I sneaked into the bathroom in the dark and took this picture!  I think he was sleeping…so sorry to disturb!? Look at his eyes…half closed…CUTE! I will miss him when he is ready to go but I will be very happy! Dez, you are right about Mourning Doves they all looking very similar. I rescued a juvenile Mourning Dove that got hit by car 2 years ago (I don’t have a picture) and after 3 months in the Rehab center, I released him into my backyard hoping to reunite him with his family. When I picked him up from Rehab, he had grown so much that he didn’t look like a juvenile anymore and immediately after release him, I couldn’t find him again!!!! (he mixed in with the flock and I couldn’t recognize him anymore) I wish I had put a blue ribbon on his neck so I could find him!! 
I am thinking about banding Bam-bam…I don’t know that is good idea….I guess I am OK not knowing what happens to him as long as he is happy and healthy.

To see my pictures visit my web site -- http://www.sugarpatima.com/
CLICK ON the link 'Her Mom's Page then Rescue Log – Pictures link
Use Internet Explorer as this site doesn’t look too good in Firefox


----------



## Hato

Charis said:


> Hato,
> I love your web page.


Charis, I am glad to hear you enjoyed my website!


----------



## Hato

Hello everyone! I would like to share my daily ritual with Bam-bam today. I check his living quarter a minimum of twice a day. Since He is afraid of me, this is way it goes..

1.	I walk down the hallway toward to his living quarters (the bathroom) with loud whistle.
2.	Then, I make loud kissing sounds, Kiss..kiss..kiss!!!
3.	Next I juggle the bathroom door handle so he knows I am about to come in.
4.	I hear his footsteps (click..click..click…) He usually walks all the way back from the entrance…that is why the picture I took 2 nights ago, I know he was half asleep, because the sink is located right next to the door!!

I posted that picture of his temporally house (bathroom) …you can see when I took the picture he is hiding next to Toilet bowl.. you can barely see him! I am so glad that I am home the next 3 days so I can keep him outside…
By the way, I am reading as many of the past and present threads as possible because they are so interesting! I have so much respect for all the members who help out on all occasions and the emergencies that arise… I have become fond of so many of the members of Pigeon-talk and want to know you guys more!! I am so lucky to know you and be part of this wonderful site! 

I am thinking about making flyers about Healthy Gardening and lawn care. I am strictly organic and believe a clean and manicured lawn is not necessary a healthy lawn. When it rains, if my neighbors use chemicals and pesticides, it will come into my yard, I want everyone to be organic if possible!! My neighbors seem very wildlife friendly (most of my neighbors have bird feeders in the back yard) so it would be nice to have GREEN TIPS etc…Earth day is coming very soon, I am excited to do something to make our mother Earth healthy for us and our wildlife friends! 

To see my pictures visit my web site -- http://www.sugarpatima.com/
CLICK ON the link 'Her Mom's Page then Rescue Log – Pictures link
Use Internet Explorer as this site doesn’t look too good in Firefox


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Hato 

I just love Bam-bam's new pictures and his temporary home - looks nice and spacious. Sounds like you've got a great morning routine with him too. I give you credit for being able to stay away and give him his independance. I'd have such a hard time - I know you probably do too, but knowing it's in his best interests helps.

I was really worried these past couple days with the high winds around here - but thankfully no downed mourning doves from the backyard flock.

That is a shame about the Lehigh Valley rescue not getting back to you. Hopefully they are just busy and don't have enough volunteers and will get in touch with you soon. I just looked at the three couples they have there again on Petfinder - just too cute!!

Thanks for the link to the rehabbers in mercer. I'm pretty familiar with the one in Hopewell - I used to live nearby there and went to the dessert theater there quite a bit. It wouldn't be too far a drive if I ever have an animal in need - glad to have it bookmarked now cause I had forgotten about it.

Hope you have a wonderful holiday weekend and I look forward to your next update


----------



## Hato

Hello, everyone! I hope all had a nice Easter~! I cleaned the house, put up homemade feeder for Doves, and setting up a Purple Martin house, etc. 

Here is a big question. I just posted 3 of Bam-bam’s pictures from yestarday. I am still very concerned about his wings. As you can see from last 3 pictures, his wings are placed below his tail (when he is resting). All other doves that I see in my yard, their wings are placed ABOVE the tail wings. Yes, he can fly inside the bathroom but is it enough or GOOD ENOUGH for him to survive in wild, especially from a Hawk attack? Just this afternoon, one of the Hawks almost ran into Bam-bam’s crash site trying to hunt another dove. I have to say, they are masters of diving and agile flying machines! They really can fly low and can go into very narrow areas as they hunt. Before I moved here, I used to feed a flock of over 150 Pigeons and it was a daily battle between Hawks, falcons and Pigeons. I lost many of my beautiful pigeons. (Pigeons also won many of their battles.) It really sadden me to lose these PJ however I also understand, the birds of prey are also a very important part of our ecosystem and they also have family that they care and love…but it was really difficult to see my friends who were losing their lives. 
Now, here I am, still getting daily visit from birds of prey, for Bam-bam to survive, he really has to be fit. He must! I am not sure I can make a conscious judgment that he is truly ready to be released. If I let him, he will fly away anytime, but it doesn’t mean he is ready. I just don’t know I can make the right judgment whether he is ready or not. (I have neither the experience nor the knowledge) 

I read about soft release from past postings but how can I make a judgment of his strength?? 
Should I bring him to a Rehab center, which he can really stretch his wings without getting lost in wild before he is ready? I don’t think there is a chance of euthanasia at this time due to his good condition. I want what is best for him and would like to increase his chance of survival as much as possible …
Does anyone have advice?
Hato


To see my pictures visit my web site -- http://www.sugarpatima.com/
CLICK ON the link 'Her Mom's Page then Rescue Log – Pictures link
Use Internet Explorer as this site doesn’t look too good in Firefox


----------



## Pidgey

Hard to say. I'd try to get him into an aviary or other flying space large enough for him to really fly and then watch him very carefully to see how well he does.

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Hello, Pidgey! Well, I don’t have access to an aviary or large enclosure unless I take him to the Rehab center. I guess I can let him go in my living room but then I worry about catching him without stressing him too much.


----------



## Pidgey

It's easier to catch them in the dark (as long as you're not a mess in the dark, yourself).

Pidgey


----------



## Hato

Pidgey said:


> It's easier to catch them in the dark (as long as you're not a mess in the dark, yourself).Pidgey


Wu~, oh~ my, do you think I can catch him once I let him go??? I am not so confident since he looks pretty good in the bathroom I might also be lost in the dark…


----------



## Hato

I started my annual Canada Geese baby watch as of yesterday.  I am working in an area that used to be open farmland when I moved from NYC 4 years ago. The area is rapidly changing due to the building of new warehouses and office buildings. I have witnessed many wildlife habitat destructions including those for Groundhogs, box turtles who had been buried alive and trees being cutting down with many babies in the nest with crying parents near by…
One of the really sad stories was from a Canada Geese family. Since there were open farmland and water near by, a family of Canada Geese come by and nest every year. Unfortunately there is a huge road with heavy warehouse and business traffic nowadays. SO, one pair started to make a nest on street divider in the middle of the road! I am not kidding…I posted few pictures on the rescue page. I saw Mom and Dad with 6 babies walking on the highway divider…. it was like a nightmare because you are talking 4-lane highway and these babies were too small to fly. There were crossing street…almost a suicide mission.  So every year, I drive around with binoculars and an emergency first aid kit with many pair of gloves to check the safety and health of thee nesting pair; and when the babies hatch, I will count the babies everyday. 
I lost 2 Canada Geese fathers protecting their wives and eggs get hit by car…and Mom, Dad and 3 babies were run down by heartless person all together on the side of the street…. this one made me cry and made me spend a few sleepless nights thinking about A PERSON WHO KNOWINGLLY KILLED AN ENTIRE FAMILY. As you know, they are not a small bird and don’t run out into street. You have to see them before you hit them. Basically, you can’t miss them unless you want to run them over. Another story, last year, one special father goose who was protecting the mother incubating eggs on street divider (I prayed for his and her safety everyday …I drove by morning and night to making sure they were safe) was killed by a truck 3 DAYS BEFORE THEIR EGGS FINALLY HATCHED. She stayed with their eggs for 3 more days and left with the babies…I brought her water (I didn’t want to feed her because I didn’t want her to loose her fear of humans but it was almost 90 degrees everyday, she was breathing really hard, she was there by herself without her husband for protection or help; at least I could do to provide her with some water) 
Well, there is 6 pair in this area this year so far. I am hoping for the best and wishing nobody picks a dangerous area for nesting. I am crossing fingers!! 
I also travel another 15 min to check a man made pond for another Geese baby watch. They face extreme danger everyday since they cross the busy street to feed the babies when they hatch. They are also small pigeon families that live nearby under a bridge. It is not really a good place because of heavy traffic…I wonder; the air quality must be horrible. I don’t know if that is the reason or not, they seem to only successfully raise a small number of babies and their flock remains very small. Of course, there are many Hawks around there too. 
Bam-bam’s recovery near complete, it will be a busy season!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley

Ohhhh .. Hato .. I hope all your Canada Geese will be OK. I was mortified to see the first clutch of Mallard ducklings at my local pond today .. Mama had 11 of them. By moritifed, I mean that I know that by tomorrow morning the 11 will be reduced to 9 or 10 and by the end of tomorrow there will be only 8 and so on until there are none or if she is a really savvy Mama Mallard .. she might manage to keep two until they are grown. It's heartbreaking ..

Terry


----------



## Hato

TAWhatley said:


> Ohhhh .. Hato .. I hope all your Canada Geese will be OK. I was mortified to see the first clutch of Mallard ducklings at my local pond today .. Mama had 11 of them. By moritifed, I mean that I know that by tomorrow morning the 11 will be reduced to 9 or 10 and by the end of tomorrow there will be only 8 and so on until there are none or if she is a really savvy Mama Mallard .. she might manage to keep two until they are grown. It's heartbreaking ..
> 
> Terry


Oh no~ Terry. Are there many predators??  I know you live in a beautiful area with much wildlife. Here, most of our wildlife is fighting with Human development mostly.. and predators.

I didn't realize that mortality rate can be that high...Mallard Ducks are absolutely beautiful birds. I became very fond of a few in my yard in last couple of years. (I don't have a pond but they came by and ate some seed during winter time) And Terry, let me tell you how adorable they are!!! When we have lots of rain, there was a small puddle. They were circling in there and seem to really enjoy it like a little kid!! I am talking about 3’x3’ area!! Little cute things!! They made me very happy. I can tell they were waterfowl that just loved the water so so much!! (like my Lab puppy!) 
I also made friends with 3 Mallard Ducks (1 female and 2 Male) that always rested in front of a Church that was located on busy street. They were walking on the sidewalk together, sometimes made me really worry...cars, cats, not really nice humans, etc. I have not see any eggs or hatchilling this year yet from any of my birdie friends but I know the time is coming!  

I hope your Mallard Mama will able to raise many babies. They face so many challenges, we need these little ducklings to survive because we are losing them so much; especially in my area.

Please give a huge kiss to the Mallard Mama for me.  

By the way, Bam-bam started coo-ing in the bathroom recently. He is calling for his family and friends. I am waiting for weather to get little warmer without sudden cold spells, so I can release him. ( Of course I have to make sure he is strong enough)
I am looking forward to see him flying free!!


----------



## TAWhatley

The little Mallards get taken by hawks, crows, night herons, large turtles, and large fish. Mama Mallard had 9 yesterday and is down to 5 today. My permitted rehabber friend has told me many a time that the mortality rate for Mallard ducklings is 75% .. ergo .. they have large clutches to try and assure that some will make it. There is now also a pair of coyotes hunting in the park at night, and they are really taking a toll .. two abandoned domestic rabbits, a white cat, and about 6 ducks thus far.

Terry


----------



## Hato

TAWhatley said:


> The little Mallards get taken by hawks, crows, night herons, large turtles, and large fish. Mama Mallard had 9 yesterday and is down to 5 today. My permitted rehabber friend has told me many a time that the mortality rate for Mallard ducklings is 75% .. ergo .. they have large clutches to try and assure that some will make it. There is now also a pair of coyotes hunting in the park at night, and they are really taking a toll .. two abandoned domestic rabbits, a white cat, and about 6 ducks thus far.
> Terry


I hope Mama Mallard can keep the 5 babies alive…. I didn’t realize the mortality rate is that high…In the life of mallard Ducks, Dad will never get involved in raising chicks so I am sure that would make them extremely vulnerable to predators. It seems to me that Canada Geese Mom and Dad keep their babies at much higher rate. They are excellent parents and protect their young fiercely. Of course, it helps that they are mates for life and both will help rising babies. I know in fact they will protect their babies for with lives. They are truly majestic birds. I pray for Mama Mallard and her babies…

I found the first babies this spring in my area on top of the CVS Drug store sign this morning! I can hear the babies…I think they are song sparrows! 

Bam-bam is coo-ing more and more everyday. I wonder if his family can hear him from outside…It will be 25 degrees tomorrow night. I wish it would get warmer for Bam-bam’s sake. I am sure he can’t wait to get out!!  

By the way, I would like to share a special elephant whose name is Delhi who passed away recently. Like pigeons they are very intelligent and help us in so many ways but they are not treated as they deserve. The Elephant sanctuary in Tennessee is one of my favorite sanctuaries and I support them since I saw the story of “ Urban elephants, Shirley and Jenny” on PBS a while ago. Each elephant in the sanctuary have their own sad story before they were rescued…Most of them have a terrible injury that had not been treated for a long time so they suffered for many years…
Many of them were captured in wild and separated from their Mom and family (usually poachers killed the entire family and sell their babies- as you know, elephants are extremely intelligent animals and these started their life witnessing all their family being killed in front of their eyes…) Most of the babies are ending up in the circus and entertainment industries and unfortunately the living conditions are usually horrible. It is very difficult to explain to my nieces and nephews that going to see the circus that has big cats and elephants is not a good thing because it encourages more animals to be kept in cruel and poor condition. I refused to go to any entertainment that uses animals in those in poor conditions. They don’t want anyone to know but most animals in these industries are kept in horrible conditions and in treated cruelly. 

Well long story short, I support this wonderful sanctuary and am a proud sponsor of Shirley. I know I can’t do too much but at least I can send in monthly support…every one of the elephants have a special story to tell...Here is Shirley and Jenny
http://www.elephants.com/shirley/shirleypic3.htm

Here is Delhi who passed away recently…and her memorial video
http://www.elephants.com/delhi/delhistart_inmemory.htm

I also want to share the special story about Pigeon and little monkey... (beautiful white Pigeon and little baby monkey!) 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=481601&in_page_id=1811


----------



## sabina

The story of Shirley and Jenny was incredibly touching. I cannot believe their bond was so strong 22 years later! After just 1 winter together! Elephants are so amazing. It's so sad, the lives many of them live in captivity/circuses, etc. 
Thanks for link.
Sabina


----------



## Reti

No elephant or other wild animal should ever have to live in captivity, but the the worst are circuses. I so don't like them. 

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae

Hato said:


> Bam-bam is coo-ing more and more everyday. I wonder if his family can hear him from outside…It will be 25 degrees tomorrow night. I wish it would get warmer for Bam-bam’s sake. I am sure he can’t wait to get out!!


Hi Hato - I was just thinking of you and Bam-bam -- I hadn't realized it's been sooooo long since we've had an update!! Tsk tsk  Hope you have good news and that Bam-bam has successfully been reunited by now. If not, at least making progress. The weather has sure been gorgeous enough! Anyway - look forward to hearing the news


----------



## Charis

Hello Hato- I'd be interested in an up-date too.

The story of Shirley and Jenny is truly remarkable. I have seen stories on those two before and that wonderful Elephant Sanctuary. It always makes me cry. I've been upset by the Circus ever since I saw the movie, Dumbo.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Also wondering about little Bam-Bam!
Hope all is going well!


----------



## Hato

Hello, Hello, Hello and Hello!  I apologize for my long absence from the site! I have been so so busy! I have been working so many hours that I got sick too. I thought I might have had Lime disease but I was diagnosed with Vertigo----I think doctor couldn’t figure out why I was getting dizzy all the time. I knew why.... I was completely exhausted! Let me tell you, I let myself get run down all the time but I really really pushed to the edge this time! ANYWAY, I finally finished reading 2000 private emails that were waiting for a long time and caught up on my work…I am back! I still have lots do to but who doesn’t??

OK, enough about me. My little Bam bam was released over a month ago. I wish you could see how strong he flew away from my hand! Unfortunately no one witnessed or took a picture of this wonderful moment but my gosh, he looked fantastic! Here is even better news! He still comes by my patio feeder once in a while. I just saw him over the weekend. I know all the mourning doves look alike BUT he has unique looking wings since his injury, I still recognize him! AND he is with his mate!!!!
Regarding my sick house finch, I released him a week after Bam Bam. I am sure he is around but I can’t tell because all male house finch look alike and I have over 30 of them visiting my yard everyday! You know, I am feeding over 40lbs of seeds a day, 2 suet cakes, peanut butter stations, nectarine, fruits and Crow station and of course, squirrel stations! So I extended my feeding stations to over 26. I am little worried because the sunflower seeds and birds seeds getting very expensive! (like anything else..)
I also had 3 rabbit babies – only 1 survived so far and a chipmunk family that visit me every day! 
My daily Canadian Geese visit shows great success without too many losses this year. I have over 7 successful pair of Geese with chicks which I count everyday making sure no one is missing…so far all the hatchlings are going strong! 
Many families visit my yard with so many baby swinging their wings to get feeding from their parents…you know how cute they are following their parents everywhere!!! I take my hat off to these parents, taking care of ever-hungry chicks! A European sterling mom is here every morning feeding 3 hungry chicks that make me smile! 
I don’t know if anyone can answer this question.  I was walking the woods with my 3 dogs this evening and ran across a female wild turkey. She didn’t run or fly away; instead she stuck around and defended the area. Obviously, she must been incubating her eggs or protecting her hatchlings. I hope that this incident doesn’t cause her to abandon her eggs if that was she was protecting…Oh, she was absolutely beautiful! It just that my dogs have never been sort of attacked by wild turkey so they freaked out and pulled their leash so much that my arms are in serious pain now…I thought Hope (My Chocolate Lab) would rip my arm off!! Well my concern is for this beautiful Turkey…I hope she will keep her nesting site! 
Well, I will post new pictures in my website. Please check that out when you can!


----------



## Charis

WOW...That is a heck of a lot of bird seed.
Thanks for the up-date. You sound like your cheerful self.
I'm sure Ms. Turkey will be fine.


----------



## Hato

Hello Charis! How are you? It was so nice talking to you the other day! I really hope Turkey Mom is OK. I will avoid walking in that area tomorrow to leave her alone. By the way Charis, if you need to reach me, you can call my cell number that I given to you or you can email me at work, [email protected]. I will check this email daily. Keep in touch~!


----------



## Charis

Thanks. I just sent you mine.


----------



## TAWhatley

Good to see you back and posting, Hato! I suspect that if you give a wide berth to the turkey Mom that all will be well.

What are you paying for bird seed there on the East Coast? It's $10.99 for 40 pounds at Petsmart here (used to be $7.49) It's even more expensive at the feed stores. Was almost $17.00 per 50 pound bag when I was out in Norco the other day. I also go through about 30-40 pounds per day .. it's time to win the lottery! 

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae

So wonderful to see you back Hato!! And thanks for the wonderful update. No more burning the candle at both ends okay!?

Wonderful news about Bambam - hopefully you'll be seeing little Bambam babies  So glad he found a mate so quickly and glad he's so strong. You really did a fantastic job with him.

That's quite a job you have with the feed stations! Just curious - how long does it take you each day to fill them all? It's a great thing to be doing though even though it is getting pretty expensive. In the winter I could get a 20 lb bag from Pathmark for 6.99, but they don't seem to carry it in the spring/summer months. Lately I've been getting it from Home Depot but they are rather $$. Hopefully Costco is a bit less.

Hope your arm has recovered from the leash pulling yesterday! We have wild turkey's out back too, but I never get to see them as up close & personal as it sounds like you did. You'll have to keep you eye out for little turkey babies now


----------



## Hato

Hello everyone. Terry, I am so glad that someone else is using 40lbs a day like me!! My colleagues think I am nuts! Well, I used to be able to buy 40lbs of sunflower seeds for $12.96, but now it costs me $22.96!!!I usually mix with wild bird seed which I buy for $11.96 (40lbs) at Loews. I mix both sunflower seeds and mix seed and feed them twice a day. I feed 2 suet cakes a day that I buy for $12.96 per 10 at Petsmart. Corn and condensed corn log are about $6 for a package of 2 and it usually last about 2 to 3 days. By the way, I know we can buy 50lbs mix bird seed for $18.95 at Wal-mart (that was about a month ago, so I don't know, it might have gone up)but quality of the seed is not good as I get at Lowes. 
I also feed pair of crows that love to eat meat.(of course I don't feed meat all the time) They also enjoy bird seed. For rabbits, I feeds various vegetables. They also like bird seed so works good for me! 

Well, K-mart had a sale for bird seed about a month ago, so I purchased about 500lbs of PREMIUM BIRD SEEDS-supposed to be premium. Let me tell you, no one liked it. I wasted so much of it because they where all left on the ground!! My dog HOPE ( my chocolate lab puppy who usually loves to gorge on bird seed) even spit it out! Then I know for sure I really wasted money...He usually eats anything! Well, this bag of mix seed had hardly any cracked corn and almost all millet. I didn't realize no one likes millet..

And Dez, I spend about 45 min in the morning cleaning and feeding the birds and about 25 min in the evening refilling the feeders. I also spend about an hour to clean the feeders and feeding area to prevent any contamination and disease. I enjoy every minute of the time that I do this. I just run out of time...I really need 48 hours a day or just extra 5 hours a day will help me accomplish everything I want to do everyday without loosing sleep. My problem is I end up getting up early in the morning and staying up late to catch up my chores, I don't get enough rest. I am sure many of us can relate to that!!!

Regarding the crow, it is really true about irritating the Hawk. Since the pair started to come around regularly, I see less mortality of my friends by the Hawk. I know they need to support their family too but I would like to give them a fair chance for survival. Sometimes Bird feeders make them very vulnerable. As you know, Crows are extremely intelligent, once they know they can get something to eat, they will come back every day! They are really beautiful birds too! 

My meal worms are growing pretty well. I started to see my 2nd and 3rd generations of worms in their house. It is very exciting to see...
When I have 10000, ( I have about population of 6000) sadly I will start to feed them to my backyard friends .a little...maybe... hopefully...I have such a emotional attachment to these tiny worms it is hard for me to sentence them to death!!!! Well, since I have organic garden, there are plenty of earth warms living my yard. So for now, that is all they get!! 

Once again, Crows are a definitely plus to have them in the feeding area!
I only lost 2 Mourning Doves in the last 8 weeks or so. That is reduction of the death toll of almost 70%!!

Here is the little note though...Crows also eat eggs and hatchlings....
I have to say, they are part of natural cycle of life, we should not really intervene more than necessary..

I found a very interesting article from EEN (Environmental New Network) about some of our birds is capable of changing their behavior to protect their eggs in short period of time. This is a revolutionary discovery within the scientist community! Great news for endangered bird...

http://www.enn.com/top_stories/article/37305


----------



## Hato

OK, the website address that I posted seems to have some problems. Here is the article. 

New Zealand Bird Outwits Alien Predators

New research led by Dr Melanie Massaro and Dr Jim Briskie at the University of Canterbury, which found that the New Zealand bellbird is capable of changing its nesting behaviour to protect itself from predators, could be good news for island birds around the world at risk of extinction.

The introduction of predatory mammals such as rats, cats and stoats to oceanic islands has led to the extinction of many endemic island birds, and exotic predators continue to threaten the survival of 25 percent of all endangered bird species worldwide.

Dr Massaro says the impact of exotic predators on the native birds of oceanic islands is particularly profound as they evolved over millions of years largely in the absence of these predators and appear naïve towards newly introduced mammals.

But their study on the bellbird, an endemic New Zealand bird, has identified the ability of a previously naïve island bird to change its nesting behaviour in response to the introduction of a large suite of exotic mammalian predators by humans.

Bellbirds were studied at three sites with varying levels of predation risk: a mainland site with exotic predators present (high risk); a mainland site with exotic predators experimentally removed (recent low risk); and an offshore island where exotic predators have never been introduced (permanent low risk).

It was found that females spent more time on the nest per incubating bout with increased risk of predation, a strategy that minimised activity at the nest and decreased the risk of an exotic predator locating and destroying the eggs.

"Parental activity during the nestling period, measured as number of feeding visits per hour, also decreased with increasing nest predation risk across sites, which would further reduce the risk of an exotic predator destroying the nest," Dr Massaro said.

"It shows that such species are not necessarily trapped by their evolutionary history as is generally considered to be the case but they, in fact, have the ability to change their behaviours in ways that appear adaptive.

"More importantly, this study demonstrates that such a change can occur over an ecologically relevant time-scale of years and not centuries."

Drs Massaro and Briskie say although their research was done on New Zealand birds, the conclusions are applicable worldwide. They believe conservation efforts towards the survival of other island birds could be more effective if advantage was taken of the ability of island birds to respond to exotic predators, especially when the elimination of such predators is not possible.


----------



## Pidgey

Actually, just about all of us who keep pigeons in a loft get snookered on a regular basis by them changing their nesting habits to keep us from finding all the eggs. They're a lot brighter than you'd think.

Pidgey


----------

